# What kind of grill do you have?



## In the Kitchen

Seems like everyone has outside grill.  If you have good one could you tell me about it?  Must be the thing to have when so hot in kitchen.  Said we will have cooler weather tomorrow only in low 90's.  They DID say cooler.


----------



## AllenOK

Here's a link to a post I made about my new grill, complete with pictures.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10998


----------



## HanArt

Dh has used Old Smokeys for the past 20 years. Right now he has two ... the smaller one for regular use; the larger 
when needed.







He's finally a little interested in a gas grill. I've heard that Weber makes a great grill, so we'll be shopping those before the year is out.


----------



## Mr_Dove

I use a weber kettle style charcoal grill.  Can't beat charcoal for the flavor.


----------



## htc

I have a Weber Q and a Brinkmann smoke-n-grill.


----------



## TomW

I have three grills  depending on what I want to cook, and how much time is available:

1. As Mr Dove mentioned, the Weber grill can't be beat for grilled flavor.

2. Charbroil's natural gas grill comes up to heat in only 10 minutes, and the side burner is nice.   

3. Brinkmann's water smoker is fun to use for big pieces of meat.   

Tom


----------



## cats

We have a three burner Weber gas grill. Great for direct or indirect cooking and like it.


----------



## thumpershere2

Webber kettle grill and it works great.


----------



## GB

Webber Gas Grill here


----------



## Raine

You can't beat a Weber.

Let's see we have 3 Weber Smokey mountains, 1 charbroil bullet smoker, 1 Weber kettle, 1 Charbroil Santa Fe, 1 4ft' custom built offset, 1 16ft custom built offset.


----------



## jennyema

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> I use a weber kettle style charcoal grill. Can't beat charcoal for the flavor.


 
ME TOO and I agree 100%.


----------



## buckytom

i have a meco square charcoal grill, and a weber smokey joe silver charcoal grill.

the smokey joe comes with us on canoe and summer backpacking trips. you kinda look like a tinker or raggedy man with the grill strapped to the top of your pack, but it's better to use it than try to find firewood and risk a forest fire in hot weather.


----------



## ronjohn55

Got a propane grill - think it's by thermos, get's good and hot for real "grilling", and a weber smokey joe for trips up north. 

Working on getting a Weber kettle for the house. 

John


----------



## mudbug

We have two wood-burning cookers.  Don't know the brand.  They are Handy Husband's toys.  Usually used to grill chicken and burgers or smoke pork shoulders or ribs.


----------



## RPCookin

Weber Genesis Silver B, 3 burner gas grill with cast iron grates.  I've had other brands, both charcoal and gas, and wouldn't give this one up for anything.  Quick to start, no charcoal mess, perfect results every time, no matter what I'm cooking.  It won't double as a smoker, but it's darned good grill.


----------



## Constance

My husband has a weber kettle charcoal grill, a Sears 4 burner propane grill, and a New Braunsfels (sp?) barrel type smoker. 
We use them all.


----------



## Robo410

got a Weber charcoal kettle grill ... grills and barbqs nicely.  If you are into slow smoked ribs and brisket, you may want a larger barrel grill, rather than the kettle.  I also have a grill pan for my range top, and you can get stove top smokers too.  But I'm convinced you must have good ventilation for that.


----------



## Paint

Cheapish Charbroil gas grill for the deck, plus a $20 portable gas grill for picnics, vacations, and when the kids just fancy a couple of hotdogs/burgers. 

We never BBQ'd much back in England (the weather is rarely good enough....), but we are doing much more BBQ'ing over here - back in England a 'BBQ' was just burgers & hotdogs, maybe a steak if you were lucky, but over here it really is gourmet cooking - I am constantly amazed & delighted when we go out to other people's houses for BBQ and trying to learn how to BBQ properly myself LOL!

You can't get the portable gas grills back in the UK, so several of our visitors have taken them home with them, and we are thinking of buying several to take back for Christmas presents this year - such a brilliant idea for picnics!!

Paint.


----------



## Robt

We use a Weber for charcoal, a Weber 3 burner gas, and a Treager smoker. Today it is the Treager with ribs.  Enjoy the 4th.


----------



## SierraCook

I have a 3 burner propane Grillmaster.  It also has a side burner which I have never used.  Grillmaster is a Lowe's store brand.


----------



## SpiceUmUp

Just took delivery of a Weber Genisis Silver C.  Cooked with it tonight for the first time.  Love it so far


----------



## Claire

Have an el cheapo charcoal grill that is on it's last legs, plus a little Smokey Joe we used when in the trailer (I even made a cover/carrying case for it).  For the first decade or two of our marriage we had nothing but Webers, but find that we like the ability to raise and lower the grill that the cheaper one allows.  When in Hawaii, we had a big Weber, then every couple of years bought a cheap hibachi at the end of the season, when they went on sale.  That way we could cook for a crowd or for just two.  Now I rarely cook for "just two", throwing on tons of veggies, chicken breasts, wings, or extra chops/steaks for future meals.  So our next grill will likely be a store brand similar to the one we have.  Not crazy enough about smoked meats to own a smoker ....


----------



## jkath

We have a nice gas grill (can't remember the brand, but got it at Lowe's). What a difference it makes - I think we grill at least 3 dinners each week on it.

Inthekitchen: I recommend you read up on grilling with Alton Brown's book. (I think it's called "I'm just here for the food" or something like that) You can pick it up at your local library. There is a lot of great info on grilling!


----------



## pckouris

*BBQ Grill*

Whatever you get, the first and most important thing is the adjustment of the grill on which the food sits! Believe me you will really enjoy this feature because you will be able to control the heat which reaches the grilling food and thus cook it to the correct desire.


----------



## RPCookin

Pete said:
			
		

> Whatever you get, the first and most important thing is the adjustment of the grill on which the food sits! Believe me you will really enjoy this feature because you will be able to control the heat which reaches the grilling food and thus cook it to the correct desire.


 
Should be stated that this is important primarily in a charcoal grill.  With gas grills you can adjust the flame instead.  I think an equally important feature in a gas grill is to have multiple burners so you can cook either directly or indirectly.


----------



## JCook

*One to many grills*

We have a 
1. Small Old Smokey 
2. Large Old Smokey
3. Gas Grill
4. Mini Table Top Grill 
5. Small Smoker
6. The Big Boy Smoker with Fire Box

My husband obviously likes to BBQ. 

I make the beans, potato salad, and peach cobbler.


----------



## southerncooker

We just have a cheap charcoal grill. Been using it for the past 5 years or so and it's still going strong. My nephew grills year round and he has two of the Old Smokey's, big and small. He loves them.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I just got a Weber Q 200 and I love it .I got the adapter to attach a LP gas tank its the best for me and so convenient.


----------



## jkath

I have to change my answer, as we got a new grill recently.
It's a Jenn-Air Stainless, and it's amazing how much you can
fit on the grill! Last night we had a big potluck, and my 
husband cooked chicken breasts...26 at one time!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen

_I have 2 Weber Genesis Gold with side burner, 2 Weber charcoal grills, and 2 Weber Q's.   Nothing beats a Weber. I prefer charcoal  way over gas but love the convenience of the gas grill.   I have two homes one in Michigan where I spend the summer and my home in Las Vegas where I live.  I'm grilling all year long._


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm a charcoal person through & through (sorry, have never liked gas grills & never will - can't see the point), & purchased one of those big barrel-shaped "Char-Grill"s, complete with the sidebox,  for my husband for Fathers Day 8 or 9 years ago.  

It's still going strong, & we LOVE it, even using it on nice days in the winter, since we have many mild winter days here in VA.  Definitely a quality product.


----------



## vagriller

jkath said:
			
		

> I have to change my answer, as we got a new grill recently.
> It's a Jenn-Air Stainless, and it's amazing how much you can
> fit on the grill! Last night we had a big potluck, and my
> husband cooked chicken breasts...26 at one time!


Holy smokes! Is that 5 burners?!? I applaud anyone that can keep track of that much food on the grill.

I have two grills. One is a Brinkmann smoke-n-grill. I've never smoked on it, but it works super as a charcoal grill. With a full chimney of briquettes it will stay hot for at least 4 hours or so! Then my new toy is a Brinkmann 3 burner gas grill. I love it. It has plenty of space for setting plates, utensils, spices, etc on the side racks. I have always heard that the Webers are great, but I don't like the burner knobs on the right side like that.

Breezy,
Most people probably _prefer _charcoal, but gas is much faster and easier. That is the point.


----------



## candelbc

I too have a Char-Griller with the Side Fire Box. I finally made the switch from Gas to Charcoal with the Char-Griller and am very happy with my decision. 

I love how versatile it is and the amount of cooking area.. I definitely recommend the brand as I have been very satisfied so far.

-Brad


----------



## BreezyCooking

Vagriller - but isn't it exactly the same as cooking on gas burners inside?  I know that it's easier & faster, but I can't see the difference between inside cooking over gas & outside cooking over gas.  Is there any flavor difference at all, or is it just the novelty of cooking outside?


----------



## Jikoni

Webber charcoal grill here. Charcoal over gas anytime.


----------



## GB

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Vagriller - but isn't it exactly the same as cooking on gas burners inside?  I know that it's easier & faster, but I can't see the difference between inside cooking over gas & outside cooking over gas.  Is there any flavor difference at all, or is it just the novelty of cooking outside?


There actually is a huge flavor difference Breezy. As the meats cook the juices drip down and hit the hot surfaces. They vaporize and the smoke rises and flavors the meat. Not to mention that you can use wood chips for some smoke as well. I would not want to try that inside 

Charcoal has a better flavor IMO, but the convienence of gas outweighs the flavor difference for me.


----------



## Home chef

I have a Jen-Air 45 gas grill. While I'm not totally in love with it I do cook most things on it. It's really big as far as gas grills go with 4 burners, a ceramic burner for a rotisserie, a side burner, and lots of cast iron & stainless steel. I got it about 4 years ago for a steal. It listed for $995 at Lowe's but I only paid $100.00 and it even included a free full propane tank and optional rotisserie and optional side burner.

I think when I build my outdoor kitchen I will remove the base and set this unit into my outdoor kitchen counter. I think it will look more at home this way.


----------



## vagriller

GB said:
			
		

> There actually is a huge flavor difference Breezy. As the meats cook the juices drip down and hit the hot surfaces. They vaporize and the smoke rises and flavors the meat. Not to mention that you can use wood chips for some smoke as well. I would not want to try that inside
> 
> Charcoal has a better flavor IMO, but the convienence of gas outweighs the flavor difference for me.



Right. The last time I grilled on my gas grill there was so much smoke pouring out of that thing it looked like the house was on fire!

I will probably still get the charcoal grill out, but only on weekends or special occasions.


----------



## mudbug

Charcoal fans here.  HH is in charge of the grilling and BBq-ing - I am like JCook and do the other stuff.  We have two fairly ancient cookers - could not tell you the names- and gave a R2D2-shaped smoker away to BIL.  

When I was single I got a lot of use out of my little cheapie hibachi grill.  Do they even make those anymore?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yes, they do Mudbug.  You can usually find them in the home/garden big box stores in the beginning of the season.  I'm thinking of picking one up next year for little Thai Satay appetizers & stuff like that while other larger fare is going on the big grill.


----------



## mudbug

Thanks, Breezy.  I may have to get another one because two is just not a nice number.  Oh, jeez, do I sound like Timeloyd now???!!


----------



## kiteruss

I use a gas grill with a side-mounted smoker box. I use the smoker box to add flavor at least 75% of the time... usually with hickory or cherry wood.







My wife complains the grill blocks her view to the backyard, but I could never go back to a smaller grill again.

Russ


----------



## Zlatko

only charcoal for me, but wood wood be fun (I make joke!) 

I think name of my grill is webber


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

RPCookin said:
			
		

> Should be stated that this is important primarily in a charcoal grill. With gas grills you can adjust the flame instead. I think an equally important feature in a gas grill is to have multiple burners so you can cook either directly or indirectly.


 
I control the heat on my Webble Kettle by adjusting the air vents.  I always cook with the lid on and get superior result compared to cooking without the lid.  This goes for everything from hot dogs and brats, to crown roast, hams, turkeys, etc.

I haven't found anything so far that the webber Kettle can't do well.  Though I have to admit that jerky would be much easier with a different, cold smoke type set-up.  I get around that by lightling just a few briquesttes and surounding them with soggy wood to creat the smoke.  Also, by using cut wood disks, rather than chunks, I can shield foods from direct heat when required.  I love my Webber.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Claire

After cooking on the almost-dead cheapo this weekend, we decided to throw it away when the snow starts to fly (we still have the little smokey joe) and buy a new Weber in the spring.  It is simply a better product.  Like others have said, it is just a different method of cooking that I have to get used to again.  By the way, our original, small, bright red Weber was given away when we burned through the kettle, and friends of ours turned it into a planter (we were moving back to Hawaii and wanted to offload anything that wasn't in good shape).  For all I know it is still in the backyard of some strange Colonel's quarters in Fort Monroe, full of petunias.


----------



## vagriller

Claire said:
			
		

> For all I know it is still in the backyard of some strange Colonel's quarters in Fort Monroe, full of petunias.


Would you like me to check? I am at Fort Monroe now! And its a beautiful day for a walk. I could take a picture tomorrow, didn't bring the camera today.


----------



## Dina

Our charcoal grill just died on us.  Found a big whole under it.  We're saving up for a smoker/grill.  For now, we have to settle for mesquite smoke flavoring.


----------



## buckytom

if you want to help save your charcoal grills, be sure to empty out all leftover ashes when they have cooled off, and make sure no water gets inside the grill. 
water, when mixed with ash, creates lye (aka caustic soda). lye is a caustic alkaline substance that will eat away at your grill if left to sit there. it is also dangerous to people and pets, so it's best to keep them away while you are cleaning your grill.

as my old little league baseball coach used to say, "take care of your equipment, and your equipment will take care of you."


----------



## dashingdoxie

I have a cast iron smoker and a large charcoal grill


----------



## Claire

Brother.  After saying that we found a grill at Wal-Mart (not a Weber) that we liked the looks of.  I like the fact that you can raise or lower the coals, it has a warming rack, and a removal system for dead coals and ash.  We assembled #@#**#@!@## it and initiated it this weekend with some kal-bi style ribs and some Hungarian paprika roast pork.


----------



## jdub

Hastybake, there is no substitute.
hasty bake dot com.


----------



## JDP

I have 3

1. Gas Grill - great for holding items, quick chicken breasts, veggies toasting bread. 

2. Webber Kettle - main work horse. I use this for all my meats. I like the lump charcoal for steaks and quick cooks because it gets hotter and briquettes for longer slower cooks. Lump is very sensitive and can go out if you adjust it too low. It also burns alot quicker. Always use a chimmeny to start your coals and not fluid.

3. Large Brinkmann Verticle smoker with a side box. Great for long smokes. I can do up to 6 briskets at a time. Also great for pork butts and ribs.

A buddy of mine recently bought the new Webber Bullet and swears buy it for smoking. It does a good job but isn't big enough for me.

Even though this is WI they get used all year long.

JDP


----------



## cedski

*1st Post for me*

Hey I just found this forim and I won't comment on the par-boiled ribs thread...... ......Anyway I have a Traeger smoker the built in version a Viking Tru-Sear( doesn't get used much) and Grillbbq.......which is on a trailer for camping and tailgating and a Weber Smokey Mountain.........I use the Traeger for just about everything and cook out side 3-4 nights a week year round.....


----------



## Robt

OK. firstly, welcome to discuss cooking.

Secondly, I too have a Treager, they are a great smoker or smokey grill.  I use it for all my smoking as I have also added the cold smoker to it and it works.

I want to build a smoke house and a charcuterie room with all the necessary parts to make real sausage and cured meat, this isn't it but; in the mean time it will [ the Treager] allow a lot of good tasting playing.

Why would anyone parboil ribs.  They might make OK stock but what else.

Now I know I just sounded like a Pompous *** but;  this technique does not work unless your goal is to create stock. Slow smoking at 225 degrees is my prefered method and I think  you will find it far better.  Yes, it does take more time but it will produce a better product.


----------



## Jeekinz

Old Easy Roast. The burners can be raised or lowerd by means of a switch.  1" spit can accomodate 3 turkeys or about a 100# piece of meat. It has 2 18k btu burners and 1 12k btu burner.  Yes, I replaced the knobs.


----------



## jminion

Klose mobile offset
Traeger mobile
Klose fajita grill
2 Weber Rancher Kettles
3 Weber Smokey Mountain cookers
3 Primo Oval ceramic cookers 
a Large Big Green Egg
there are 3 more grills but don't get used much
I competition cook and have a catering company specializing in BBQ 
Jim


----------



## Big Kahuna

Using a Big Green Egg, I have disposed of all other grills. Love the flexibility from smoking to 750 degree searing. Allegedly I make the best prime rib on the island, have done great turkeys and chickens, seared some superb steaks and Ahi tuna blocks and done just about anything a grill can do. 

Most of the work does not require my presence since you "set it and forget it" not to be confused with another quite good grilling equipment (of the electric kind). The minimal use of good charcoal  is simply amazing since a 20 pound bag lasts me several months even though we grill out several times a week. We can do that here in Hawaii, ha.

Corrosion is our enemy here in the tropics - there is nothing to corrode on the Big Green Egg. It will last a life time. The one my neighbor had was at least 40 years old; he just failed to move it when he came here.

Put that on your grill and smoke it.

Aloha, Big Kahuna


----------



## Renee Attili

The Big green Egg is the BOMB!!!  I love my BGE. I work at a grill store and had my pick of grills ranging in price from $250.00- over $12,000 but the BGE was the only choice for my own grill. I can grill, smoke or bake in my Egg.  The meat taste better then anything I had ever made in the past. 
My name is Renee and... I am an Egghead.


----------



## Essiebunny

We use a Weber Gas Grill which is 25 years old. It still makes wonderful food!


----------



## sattie

Weber Kettle Grill - charcoal only for this gal!!!


----------



## LMJ

A large, long-dead gas grill that I ripped all the gas gear out of, and converted into a charcoal grill second to none! Lots of room between the grill and the coals, and plenty more room for offset cooking when the need arises.


----------



## cajun_1

They're in my signature line.....


----------



## OnlineCooking

I have a Thermos stainless steel dual fuel grill, but shhhh....its actually a Charbroil grill.  I love it, some people hate these because they say they rust easily.  Mine has some wear an tear on it but to keep it from rusting....cover it and then in the winter, put it in a shed or basement.

I also have one of those Weber kettle charcoal grills, I use this mostly for smoking.


----------



## dianasabar

i have a Weber Performer Charcoal Grill and it is simply amazing. It has a mini disposable propane can to light        the coals fast, giving you the convenience of a gas grill with the taste        of charcoal!


----------



## GrillingFool

Hey, if anyone has a Charbroil they bought within the last few years,
and if the burners were cast iron, and if they have rusted out....

You should contact Charbroil. My grill is a Charbroil 5000 series (I think,
might be a 4000), and the 4 burner tubes rusted out after about 2 years.
I contacted Charbroil for replacements, and they sent... free of charge....
brass replacement tubes!!! Saved me about $100.00.


My next grill might be a charcoal one.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Glad to Hear It*

Good for you!  Way to go!! That is how it used to be LONG time ago.  Stores used to guarantee their products, no more.  If you found one that did, hang their name on a wall.  I would sure send them letter of appreciation and that you would recommend them to your friends for the practice they keep.  This does my heart good to know you got great customer service.  I wish them continued success with their products.  

I feel if people would take the time to try to have the company replace rather than go get different one, would be what all this Global stuff is about.  Lot of the old ways are good ways.  Don't you think?  Again thanks for sharing your good fortune. Like winning the lottery in small way.


----------



## PytnPlace

A Weber Kettle charcoal grill, a brand new Weber Gas grill (to replace the 13 year old Weber gas grill of ours), and a barrel type of smoker.


----------



## NAchef

I bought a Jennair at Lowes early this year when they were on clearance. Made by Nexgrill outa China, but has got decent reviews. Parts are available or I wouldnt have bought it. Does a good job for me and I have enjoyed it.


----------



## In the Kitchen

NAchef said:
			
		

> I bought a Jennair at Lowes early this year when they were on clearance. Made by Nexgrill outa China, but has got decent reviews. Parts are available or I wouldnt have bought it. Does a good job for me and I have enjoyed it.



Boy, that sure looks like a nice big one.  Clearance too yet?  Can not beat that.  Good luck with it.  I do buy lot of stuff at Lowes aren't they connected to Wal Mart in some way?


----------



## BigDog

I got my eyeball on one at Sam's club. Charcoal but looks like gas.

http://graphics.samsclub.com/images/products/0009442826080_L4.jpg

Otherwise, all we got now is a GF grill. That doesn't seem to count in this topic, though.


----------



## NAchef

I dont think they are connected to Walmart, Sams Club is but not Lowes.

Every spring, around Feb. or so, they clear out the last years grills. They knock the prices down then a week or two later they offer another 10% or more off.


----------



## NAchef

BigDog said:
			
		

> I got my eyeball on one at Sam's club. Charcoal but looks like gas.
> 
> http://graphics.samsclub.com/images/products/0009442826080_L4.jpg
> 
> Otherwise, all we got now is a GF grill. That doesn't seem to count in this topic, though.


 
Brinkman sells one like that http://images.lowes.com/product/039953/039953514548.jpg

Looks like it would be nice.


----------



## RoadCooker

*Camp Chef*

I've got a Camp Chef Big Gas Grill.  3 Burners propane stove with a two burner grill box that cooks like a champ!  I even use it to smoke food by putting chips in the bottom of the box.  I use it for dutch oven cooking and classic griddle stuff. I must say that it cooks anything.  It's great on the road because it is portable so at family reunions and tailgatting parties it rules.  

I really have been happy with it. I'm really love Camp Chef products for the money nothing beats their stuff.

RoadCooker


----------



## RoadCooker

*Camp Chef*

I have a Camp Chef 3 burner propane stove.  It's great, all I have to do is throw a the grill box on it and presto I can grill and smoke.  I use the stove to dutch oven and cook for big groups.  What really great is that it's portable and cooks food perfectly.  I can't say enough about Camp Chef products.

Roadcooker

a good site that I found for Camp Chef stuff on sale was outdoorcooking.com Outdoor Cooking Cook it anywhere anytime! - Main Page


----------

